# Tritton Detonator



## iChevelleSSx (Jan 3, 2013)

http://store.cableorganizer.com/25m..._EFL-1900652?gclid=CJCgpvG6y7QCFcaiPAodbwMAhQ

Will that make the tritton detonator's work for the PC?
http://www.trittonaudio.com/prod/detonator.asp


----------



## iChevelleSSx (Jan 3, 2013)

Help please?


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jan 4, 2013)

Does look like it, since the headset is comparable to standard phones and that conector is from standard phones to a stereo out and a mic in.

Edit: no, 2.5 mm converter will not work with 3.5 mm connector, either get a 3.5 mm to stereo and mic or get this together with the 2.5mm converter

Edit 2: or just use  this one , found in some other thread here on TPU


----------



## iChevelleSSx (Jan 5, 2013)

no i mean like hooking it up to the computer you would like to the xbox like plug in the piece to the box you put into the bottom of the controller


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jan 5, 2013)

If you want to use the headset with a PC you do not need the xbox connector, just take the cable with a jack plug that comes off the headset and plug it this splitter and plug the two jack plugs in your computer.

If you want to also use the control pod with the connector that inserts in a xbox360 controller, sorry but i have no idea, partly because it seams like a stupid idea.


----------



## iChevelleSSx (Jan 11, 2013)

Well actually, that piece I showed i ordered it and it did work. So thanks for your help.

You just USB plug up, and then use the 2.5mm to headphone and mic 3.5mm


----------

